# Little bear



## hamlet (Dec 31, 2015)

Just a picture of little munching on a hamster cake 



kleine beer in water by Miran K, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2015)

Is this the new Poof?


----------



## hamlet (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh no, Poof was a once in a lifetime friend, he cannot be replaced. But he is from the same family tree.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2015)

Cool - glad to see you back!


----------



## limr (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey Hamlet! Nice to see you and your new Little Bear


----------



## hamlet (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks! Glad to be back, i'm rusty as a thing that's very rusty


----------



## hamlet (Jan 1, 2016)

Here are some unseen pictures of Poof i found in vault, for a while it was too hard to go back to his pics but here you go 




UP outtakes 1 by Miran K, on Flickr



Wild Poof appears! by Miran K, on Flickr



Poof by Miran K, on Flickr


----------



## hamlet (Jan 2, 2016)

Kleine beer fisheye by Miran K, on Flickr


----------



## hamlet (Jan 5, 2016)

Kleine beer by Miran K, on Flickr


----------



## hamlet (Jan 9, 2016)

Kleine Beer by Miran K, on Flickr


----------



## hamlet (Jan 9, 2016)

This is Big Bear. The much more shy one of the two brothers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Big Bear by Miran K, on Flickr








Big Bear by Miran K, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 9, 2016)

I had the sweetest golden hamster when i was kid raised from a baby and handled constantly. Lived about three years before passing on,I took it hard.Then I got a gerbil it bit the crap out of me all the time and never been a fan of gerbils since.


----------



## Jasii (Jan 9, 2016)

The old pics had my eyes popping. Wonderful! I just love the Fisheye one.
TFS
Jasii


----------



## hamlet (Jan 10, 2016)

Grote Beer by Miran K, on Flickr


----------



## hamlet (Jan 10, 2016)

Old man Poof by Miran K, on Flickr


----------



## hamlet (Jan 17, 2016)

Grote Beer by Miran K, on Flickr


----------



## hamlet (Jan 18, 2016)

Both brothers now. Big Bear to the left & little bear to the right.




Grote &amp; Kleine Beer by Miran K, on Flickr


----------



## hamlet (Jan 18, 2016)

For anyone wondering who poof is: he was my first hamster; this is also the time where i first started doing photography




Poof&#x27;s First Day by Miran K, on Flickr

This was his first day with me


----------



## hamlet (Jan 19, 2016)

Poof by Miran K, on Flickr


----------

